# What are the Chances...?



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm just wondering what the chances are of a rescue allowing us (my mom and I) to adopt a dog. 

Given, we already have 5 dogs. Three of which are in their senior years - one's 14, one's 13, and one's (we're guessing) 11 or 12. 

Also, I will be the primary caretaker of the new dog. I'm going to turn 17 this month, so I'm still under the age most all rescues will adopt to. 

I was also wondering - if there's an urgent case posted here and say, he/she is in Kentucky. I'm in Arizona. Could a railroad be arranged to get the dog to me that way? How does the adoption process for transports work?


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Why can't you adopt a dog in Arizona?


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I will if I can. I just think I might have some issues, given we have five dogs and a minor will be the primary caretaker of the dog.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Do you have enough room for 6 dogs? Are they all big? Do you have a big yard?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Unless you all are rich (and that would be great  ) I wouldn't recommend getting another dog right now. Specially with a few senior dogs in the mix.

I just went thru some senior dog issues and the COST with meds and vet visits, as well as time and work with the incontinence and cleanup and carrying..................... I had my hands full. 

And I only had 3 dogs total. I was able to afford all the extra costs BUT never want to be in the situation that I couldn't afford a vet visit, or necessary medications, or special food.... for the older dogs. Or NOT be able to take the time and spend the money for the vital dog classes/socialization for the younger dogs.

I only take on another dog if I know I can do it responsibly. Can I really afford a sudden $3000 vet bill? Can I afford the $175 dog classes for the first few years? Do I have the time in my day to love and spend time with the dogs I have?

If not, but I want to help dogs/pets, I'd volunteer at the local shelter. Or with the closest dog classes to help learn to train and do better. Or have my dogs become therapy dogs to help at schools, hospitals, senior centers..... My loyalty and main focus always should be on my current dogs/pets. I only add another pet with a clear knowledge that I can afford it, and will have time.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

MRL couldn't have said it better!


----------

